# Router table plate for Rigid



## nickld (Mar 28, 2007)

I will be purchasing a router plate for my Rigid 2930. Does anyone know if the hole pattern on the Rigid is compatible with other manufacturers' routers? I would prefer to buy a plate that is predrilled and nobody seems to sell a plate for a Rigid. I heard the Rigid is compatible with Porter Cable accessories. Are the mounting holes compatible too? TIA.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello nickld and Welcome.
Just because it will accept PC accessories doesn't mean the plate holes will match.
I don't know about the compatibility of the Ridgid plate holes but I do have a suggestion if no one else knows. Take the base plate off the Ridgid and take it with you to get your new base so you can compare it to some of the pre-drilled plates, or just try to match it with the bases of the other routers. If you find a match you will know what to get.


----------



## nickld (Mar 28, 2007)

I read someplace the Rigid is hole compatible with another router (maybe PC). But, that was before I purchased my router and didn't take note of it. Oh well.

Thanks for the suggestion. I will do just as you suggested as a last resort.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Which mounting plate have you decided to go with? If you will be using an Oak Park plate simply call them, they will know which plate fits. If a Rousseau plate it doesn't matter. With their mounting plate template and router installation kits you can easily install your router problem free. I will take a PC sub base plate into HD tomorrow and check it against a Ridgid. I believe it is the common 690 hole pattern which is an "A" plate from Oak Park.


----------



## DEChuck (Mar 11, 2007)

I have been looking for a new router and have gone through more reviews than I care to count. Went to the files and found a review that may help. The R2930 has "the same three-hole pattern used on the PC 690 & 890 as well as the secondary pattern on the Bosch 1617 series."


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums nick. Glad you registered and became a member. Hope all your questions will be answered and thanks for participating.


----------



## nickld (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you all for the information and suggestions. I am considering a Woodpecker phenolic or aluminum plate, based on a friend's suggestion. Would that be a good choice?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All of the 9 x 12" plates are based on the Rousseau design, minus the patented features. Rousseau plates are slightly convex which guarantees the wood always passes the bit at exactly the same height. The two removeable center sections means you can use PC style guide bushings or have an opening large enough for the biggest panel raising bits. The rings snap fit together securely. There are corner snuggers and leveling screws to ensure the plate is properly positioned. All other mounting plates should be perfectly flat. Odds are you have seen the Rousseau plate in action on the NYW. Norm used this plate for the first 10 years of the show until Rockler became a sponsor and wanted him to help their sales by building a new table with their parts. Now that you know the background I suggest you visit both companies web sites and compare features and prices. I prefer the Rousseau over the (usually) cheaper clone plates. I suggest you also visit Oak Park's web site and view the features of their 11 x 11" mounting plates. They accept larger guide bushings which allow you to do more with templates, and they also have the patented plate with the built in vacuum ports. It is a real pleasure to not have to fight with a hose over the table. Once you have reviewed the options let us know what you decide.


----------



## nickld (Mar 28, 2007)

I didn't know about the Oak Park plate with vacuum ports. It sounds intriguing. I'll let you know what I decided.

Once again thanks for the info. This is an awesome forum. I have enjoyed reading through the various threads.


----------



## nickld (Mar 28, 2007)

Mike,

Based on your suggestion, I went to the Oak Park web site and viewed the videos. I purchased their "Build Your Own Table Kit" with the vacuum plate. The lady I talked to determined that the Rigid 2900 will fit their Type A plate holes.

My thanks to all the folks who replied to my question.

Nick


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

nickld said:


> I will be purchasing a router plate for my Rigid 2930. Does anyone know if the hole pattern on the Rigid is compatible with other manufacturers' routers? I would prefer to buy a plate that is predrilled and nobody seems to sell a plate for a Rigid. I heard the Rigid is compatible with Porter Cable accessories. Are the mounting holes compatible too? TIA.


I have the Ridgid 2930, and have not gotten a new plate yet for my router table. I have a friend with a CNC mill, and may just redo my Craftsman plate, unless you find that the 2930 truly is PC compatible. I have also considered getting a router lift, since the Ridgid is 3.5" in diameter, and should (theoretically) fit lifts that except PC and other 3.5" router motors.

I'm not sure if you've used it yet, but I've used mine freehand, and really think it is a great router. I am anxious to try it in my table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, unless you are handicapped in some way router lifts are a terrible waste of time and money. With your router mounted to a plate you can quickly and easily change bits and height adjustments. When you use a lift you have a fine thread that you will be spending more time cranking than you do routing.


----------



## Bobrm2 (Apr 1, 2007)

nickld said:


> I will be purchasing a router plate for my Rigid 2930. Does anyone know if the hole pattern on the Rigid is compatible with other manufacturers' routers? I would prefer to buy a plate that is predrilled and nobody seems to sell a plate for a Rigid. I heard the Rigid is compatible with Porter Cable accessories. Are the mounting holes compatible too? TIA.



I just purchased the same router, and found that the model 690 from Porter Cable should do the trick. Looking for a supplier now.

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Take a look at the link below,,,
They are not drilled for the Rigid but that's not a big deal, just remove the one that's on it now and use it for the pattern (template) 

Router Replacement Bases
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tml/pages/routacc1.html#brass_template_anchor
OR
You can get one at Rockler Woodworking Store
IN the door, go 8ft, turn to your right go 6ft, look down on the bottom shelf, you will see the black replacement ones and the clear ones right next to it, but that's just the Rockler I go to    in Denver or get it on line also.

You also get one from Oak-Park that's 7" x 7" sq. that has a 1 1/2" center hole, the sq. ones are nice to have for many of the Oak-Park projects and jigs, you can get the brass guides from Oak-Park or Lee Valley to fit the plate.
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP-7BP-
------------------
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=51152&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208


Bj


----------



## lexton (Apr 20, 2007)

So has anyone gotten a mounting plate that works with the Ridgid 2930 yet?


----------

